# Ladybug's adventure (Here we go again)



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

So I just bought this girl from someone who knew little about goats. He kept Pygmy goat and thought this girl was pygmy I think she is ND so that is what I am calling her. She is in pretty rough shape but not as bad as it could have been. 
The pen he kept her in smelt like something died in it and had never been taken out. It was as muddy as a pigsty and man did she smell bad. She also has a wound on her chin that if left much longer would have been gangrene it smelt like death itself. Well that is cleaned up a bit and is looking better. She seemed to be over heating and I wanted to make her smell better so I shaved her and bathed her. And as it turns out she had a bit of hoof rot to "Yay"(_sarcasm_). So she got a hoof trim and a good wash for her feet.
And to top it all off she is pregnant. The guy bought a male in mid December and thinks she was bred in late January. She has an udder coming in so I guess she is bred and I hope I haven't stressed her out to much.
Here are some pictures of her before I shaved her and after I shaved her.
Also her coat was very rough and wiry.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Here is a picture of her udder. What do you guys think is she pregnant?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She looks so much better. 
She is lucky to have you.

Make sure she gets her loose salt and minerals with copper and selenium. 
Does she have a fishtail at all?

I'd get a fecal on her to see where she is at.
How is her inner lower eyelid coloring and gums?

Not sure if she is preggo or not too early to tell.

Has she had kids before?

Does she have lice?

Do you know her age?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

No fish tail. Eyes are nice and pink. Yes for what the guy said she has has two or three sets of babies. No lice. And she is 4-5 years old.


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

M


mariella said:


> No fish tail. Eyes are nice and pink. Yes for what the guy said she has has two or three sets of babies. No lice. And she is 4-5 years old.


y pregnant ND has "fish tail". What does that mean?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

A fish tail is a sign of copper deficiency


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

Is fish tail when the teat splits in two?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. It is when the hair at the end of their tail is split like a fish tail.


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

Oh!!! My vet called her split teats “fish tail”. Should I be worried about that?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

mariella said:


> No fish tail. Eyes are nice and pink. Yes for what the guy said she has has two or three sets of babies. No lice. And she is 4-5 years old.


Mariella, you have one lucky doe. She doesn't look bad at all, now that you've worked her over!

It is to early to tell if she's pregnant just by looking. You can get a blood test or you can just keep an eye on her while your working on her health and nutrition.



Maureen Harmon said:


> Oh!!! My vet called her split teats "fish tail". Should I be worried about that?


Your doe is fine to keep as a pet, but I would not breed her.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Maureen Harmon said:


> Oh!!! My vet called her split teats "fish tail". Should I be worried about that?


I agree, after her kid(s) are born I'd not breed her again. Split teats in dairy goats are not acceptable.

I once had a Mini-Lamancha buck that threw split teats (3 out of 6 of his kids had them - the two doelings that had them were half Myotonic so it was OK, but the other kid that had split teats was a purebred Mini-Lamancha), his kids were very nice in every other way, but I ended up selling him right ASAP.

I did (hesitantly) keep one doeling out of him (a twin to the Mini-Mancha buckling w/ split teats) because she was clean 1 x 1 teated. Her two kids from this year were clean teated, I'm so happy! Her udder is very nice and I'm glad I kept her.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Here is Ladybug tonight. I didn't want her to be cold so I put a sweater on her. She hates it but it should keep her warm over night.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

She's looking good, Mariella!!!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Here she is today. I thought she was sick because her back was arced. So I checked her temp and her eyes and her poo. But she is fine just a bit cold. So I gave her some more hay for bedding to keep her warm.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All great advice.

Yeah, she will get cold being shaved. 
If it gets too cold there, I would put a heat lamp out for her. 
You do not want her to go sub temp on you. 

She does look cold to me.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

It is now warmer out so she is out in the sun napping and eating leaves. She is no longer cold and seems to want me to give her some more apples(They are her favorite treat).


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

You are doing a great job with her! 

Do you know what breed of buck she was in with?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

She was in with a cute little blue and white Pygmy buck he had beautiful blue eyes.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

He was probably Pygmy X Nigie then, since he had blue eyes. 
Ladybug’s most likely bred, but as others said it’s too early to tell.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

She had a bit of white discharge today and one of my ND bucklings was flirting with her but she wanted nothing to do with him and horned him. Then my Nubian buckling flirted with her to but she horned him and chased him off Lol. If she's not pregnant then I will wait until she looks better then breed her to my ND buckling before I sell him. And if she is pregnant then I will be very watchful and make sure she has every thing she needs. I kind of want her to be pregnant with that buck's babies he was really pretty but if she's not I get a baby from my ND buckling sooner.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope she is preggo.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

So I got a better picture of her vulva just now and some of her belly.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How far along do you think she is?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

No clue Like I said she could have been bred in December or she could have been bred sometime this month. Her udder does feel like it's starting to come in but that could be anything. I think she had a baby bump but I haven't felt babies yet(And I can usually feel them at 90days) her belly is hard-ish but again I have no clue when she was bred.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she is starting an udder, it may be she was bred in Dec. They do begin an udder 1 to 1 1/2 months prior to kidding. 
If you can't see her udder from a distance but can feel one, it feels soft and milk starting in there (a soft pouch).

The best way is to have a pregnancy test done.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Well I felt the kid last night I think she is about 60-65 days judging by the size of it and more then likely only one or two in there. 
I wont have a blood test done do to religion so I have to wait.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Well she is bred!!!
Here are some pictures of her udder. The first one is from the day we shaved her. the Second one is from two weeks ago. And the last Two are from today!
Also there is a picture of her belly from today.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Yippee! Huzzah for adorable babies!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

She has me worried. When I first felt the baby I said 60-65 days but I felt the baby a week later and it was WAY BIGGER! At that point I would have guessed it was 90 days. I am hoping that it wasn't stunted due to lack of care of Ladybug. Ladybug seem much happier now that she has settled in. She has free choice minerals free choice hay and she gets a bit of feed to. And she lost her sweater some were on our 75 acres


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Since you don't have an exact due date, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do agree.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I just hope the Kid(Or kids) aren't deformed because of it.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Update!
She is doing Grate! I can feel the babies moving around and Ladybug's udder it filling in really nice. She as big as a house to so we think she's going to have twins


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Pretty girl! She is looking so good!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Awesome shes a pretty geught!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

MadCatX said:


> Awesome shes a pretty geught!


 geught? Do you mean goat?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

In this picture you can see the baby on her right side and her udder.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> geught? Do you mean goat?


Yeah when Im cutting up with my goats I call them geughts. As in Daddys lil geughts lol


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Boy Ladybug hit the jackpot moving from a stinky muddy pen to acres and acres of pasture! 

I hope she has beautiful twins for you.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Pics!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I tried to get some pictures of her but she didn't want any taken. How ever I am going to be taking one of her udder every day to see how much progress she is making. Here is today'







s picture.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I think we are getting close to her due date her udder if filling and her ligs are starting to soften.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Miss Lady looks like she might have her baby tonight or tomorrow. Her ligs are VERY soft like if I squeeze them they touch and her udder is full-ish(Much larger then yesterday) but not quite firm yet. She is staying near the barn and had a bit of discharge.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Just took this picture


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Here are some others I got. Do any of you think she's going to have them today or tomorrow?

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Really hard to say. Her udder could fill more.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Well I just checked her at first I didn't see anything but I stayed a few seconds and then she arched her back her tail touched her back and her vulva sucked in. So I am going to sit with her and wait.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Sounds like she is in early labor. The sucking in part means things will start happening. Happy kidding!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I agree, she looks and sounds very close. Good luck!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I think she's in labor! Good luck!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How's she doing??


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Well we have babies the only boy might not make it but he seems to be perking up some. He was born not breathing and I had to do the grossest thing I had to_ suck_ mucous out of his nose and airways. We named him Maximus. His sisters names are Lavender and cocoa. Lavender was born first but she was head back and wasn't coming out so I went in. Cocoa was next and was normal. I had to find Maximus but I did get him out.

Lady seem fine right now but I will be up the rest of the night with her and the babies.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

We lost Maximus :'(


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

His teeth hadn't ruptured yet could have been conceived on a different day?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

My sister was holding him and found out he had cleft palate I took some pictures of it but I will have to shear them in the morning.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you lost him but congrats on the doelings.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Okay the lighter colored on is Lavender the brown one is Cocoa.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

And here is the cleft palate.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Poor Go-Tee but the doelings are adorable


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh my. Poor guy didn't have a chance.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Okay babies seem to be doing good but Lady is still squatting and she has a smell. So I took her temp and it was 104.2! She is still eating and drinking she feeds the babies and cleans them and chases the cats off if they get to close to the babies. She was up grazing today and she seems fine but with her smelling and her temp being up I am worried she has a tear any thoughts?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Did she pass all the afterbirth? So sorry you lost the little guy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Uterine infection. She needs to be flushed and she possibly has more kids in there.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Yes she passed all the after birth. She is all closed up and I can't feel anymore kids. She seems better today the smell is much less and she has the normal red Mucus now. I am going out to check her temp now.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Update 
Lady is almost all better I watched her jump and play with her babies today. And both babies are growing and playing like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Also is it okay to worm her now? I wanted to do it when I got her but she was pregnant. They seem pretty bad right now.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. You can worm. Glad she is ok.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Well is has been close to 5 weeks I think sens Lady and her babies got a new home. My big goats were picking on her an wouldn't let them sleep in the hay so I found them a new home. I miss them but I am glad they got a good home. They had Lady's horns removed and renamed Lavender her new name is Lovey. I think the name fits her  I will see if they will let me use the pictures they sent me.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad they are doing well.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Yay they said I could use the pictures


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

awww


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

im glad they found a good home, but im sorry you had to get rid of them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Well I have good news and bad news!
The good news is Lady is expecting!
The bad news She's Expecting!

So I got an Email from the girl who has Lady and the babies saying she had Lady checked by the vet to make sure the infection she had after kidding wouldn't effect her in the future. Well they found out that poor Lady is 2 months bred! With triplets!
How you may ask did she get bred. Well you might remember this post I have https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/the-one-that-got-away.198265/ . Yes the buckling I thought was dead for a month was busy with my does for a month. I don't know what the new owner plans to do now but when I find out I will let you guys know.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully things will go well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Okay so November 22nd Lady had twin doelings. I don't have pictures yet but the new owners said they would send some.


----------

